# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Experienced Banana/CG Owners - Mites?

## Tsanford

I've had my Banana for about a week now, and he has had black dots on him since the day I bought him. At first I was sure that its just the black spots that banana's and coral glows get, but now i'm starting to second guess, for the reason that he has been soaking in his water bowl daily. 

He is only 135g and I have him in a 12q tub with a hide and water bowl. After reading I came across the possibility that he is just going in the water bowl because its small and he feels secure in it. I will catch him daily soaking in the bowl for 4+ hours.

Today because of the excesive soaking I put him on white paper towels while I was at work. Got home and there are no "pepper" flakes. No "pepper" flakes in the water, pits of his mouth or around the eyes. No "pepper" flakes on his belly. Just randomly on the rest of him.

Taking a closer look, a lot of the spots are directly on a scale where it looks like its pigmentation. After rubbing, soaking, wiping, lightly scraping with my nail no mites have fallen off or any movement of the spots. Also comparing photo's a lot of the spots have not moved from photo's a week ago.

Today I even ordered a gallon of reptile spray and provent - a - mite just to play it safe.













With that being said, can any owners of Coral Glows or Banana's help me figure out if these are mites, or if they are in fact just the black dotting that is normal for this morph.

Thanks a bunch?

----------


## EandESnakes

They aren't mites. CG/Bananas often get freckles and black dots on their bodies. More appear as they get bigger. I thought the same thing when I got my Banana Enchi and I started looking at pictures of Sub-Adults and Adults and I realized they were his freckles.

----------


## bimmer28

same with my banana.  look into investing in a Loupe  a jewelers eye they are 20x magnification or greater and under $10.  helps to really check out the spots

some gold shops give them away free.

----------


## T_Sauer

LOL .... after reading your post I didnt even need to look at the pictures to come to the conclusion it was just freckles ... you were just over stressing about the situation is all ..... every time I have encountered mites they are usually always on the move, you can noticeably see them moving along ... only time I've noticed them actually sit still for more than a few seconds is when they get up under the scales, if your snake soaks for more than a few hours the mites will mirgrate to the high ground (just like fleas on a dog in the bath tub) to keep from drowning you will almost always be able to see the mites (pepper) either on the parts of your snake not submerged or the mites that did drown in the bottom of the dish .... I think its safe to say your lil guy just has some randoooom freckles  :Good Job:

----------


## Tsanford

Just like the past few days, I woke up to this. He pretty much hangs out in there at least 50% of the day. Based off of what T_Sauer said, I checked out the only non-submerged area (The neck / Head,) and there are no extra spots in that area. So I guess no mites.

So it must be because the water bowl is smaller than its hide. I'll be putting him in a 6qt tonight with a smaller hide.

----------


## C2tcardin

I have a Coral Glow and it amazes me how many new spots appear when they shed, in your pics I would agree with the others those are just freckles. Does he look like he may shed soon that may be why he's soaking? Also just to state the obvious but have you checked his hot side temps? I've heard of them soaking when it's too hot. I figure with 11 snakes in your signature temps would not be an issue but I find myself realizing every so often that I haven't spot checked temps in a while and will grab the temp unto check them. One of the dangers of Herpstat's I suppose, they're so darn good!
Nice looking Banana BTW and nice selection of animals.

----------


## Tsanford

> I have a Coral Glow and it amazes me how many new spots appear when they shed, in your pics I would agree with the others those are just freckles. Does he look like he may shed soon that may be why he's soaking? Also just to state the obvious but have you checked his hot side temps? I've heard of them soaking when it's too hot. I figure with 11 snakes in your signature temps would not be an issue but I find myself realizing every so often that I haven't spot checked temps in a while and will grab the temp unto check them. One of the dangers of Herpstat's I suppose, they're so darn good!
> Nice looking Banana BTW and nice selection of animals.


I check the temps at least once a week and they go in the log book. As of 3 days ago it was 90.5 on the hot side and 82 on the cooler end. No signs of shedding yet, so i'm guessing its the security issue.

----------


## C2tcardin

Hot side seems a little hot, I try keeping mine around 88 but you're probably right regarding security though.

----------


## MrLang

What is this, the 5th thread where someone got a banana and thought it had mites?

----------


## C2tcardin

It gets easier to not get tricked when they get bigger.  LOL 
I just noticed mine was out cruising around in his tub so I got him out and snapped this quick pic with my phone. He is around 430g.

----------

h00blah (01-23-2015)

----------


## bcr229

> What is this, the 5th thread where someone got a banana and thought it had mites?


LOL I have an adult female boa with a ton of freckles and I'm constantly checking that they're not mites.

Using a jeweler's loupe or a magnifying glass for a better look is a good idea.  I borrow my daughter's USB microscope if I want to take a closer look at a suspicious spot.

----------


## Tsanford

> LOL I have an adult female boa with a ton of freckles and I'm constantly checking that they're not mites.
> 
> Using a jeweler's loupe or a magnifying glass for a better look is a good idea.  I borrow my daughter's USB microscope if I want to take a closer look at a suspicious spot.



I'll order a loupe to keep watch for the future.

I haven't had any mites so far, which is great. BUT, when you have them will you actually see them crawling around? Are they similar in size and movement to spider mites that live on plants?

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Mites will be crawling around or under the scales,  when the snake turns it's body you will see scales that poke up and black things under them.  The bananas black dots are it's color.  Just think of it as bananas ripen up as they age.

----------


## h00blah

Why do I not have one of these yet  :Please: .......

Glad your nanners doesn't have mites!

----------

